# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Zigzag, omni-directional ground vehicle, Robotics Lab, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robotics Lab

----------


## Airicist

Zigzag Path Following with an Agile Omnidirectional Unmanned Ground Vehicle (ODV) 

 Uploaded on Oct 3, 2011




> ODV is a true omni-directional vehicle with global isotropy. It can following any path even with discontinuous curvature.

----------


## Airicist

Zigzag path following of an omni-directional ground vehicle on tennis court at the speed of 1.5m/s

Published on Apr 2, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Zipzag path following of an omni-directional vehicle on grass ground with speed of 1.5m/s 

 Published on Apr 2, 2013




> The omni-directional robot is created in robotic lab in IIT at Chicago.

----------

